# Do Scars Knock Points?



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If a doe has scars will she be at a disadvantage in the show ring? I want to sell a doe who went through the fence last year, getting multiple scars. Can I still sell her as show quality?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It shouldn't but I wouldn't be surprised if judges do judge against it.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

It might depend on where the scars are and if they really alter the appearance of the animal or make it diffiult for the judge to feel the skin for dairyness


----------

